# What is wrong with Milwaukee?



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

They are so talented!! They always show up against Detroit, but they seem to lose to everyone else! I know they have bad team chemistry, but still...Ray Allen, Sam Cassell, Michael Redd, Tim Thomas, Mase...DAMN! they should be over .500 fo sho!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*who cares*

about the bucks


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

They are over .500. They have a 27-25 record and they are sixth in the East.


----------



## golgor (Feb 4, 2003)

Injuries, last season and this.

Cassel and Kukoc are at best 50%

Ray has been injured since January 2002


And these are real, not like Kobe's or Shaqs made up crap.

Kobe wants to be MJ and play through predicaments, so he makes them up.

Shaq is just a lazy azz ******* who knows refs will take care of everything for him. So he doesn't really want to play until the playoffs.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

well, yes i posted this because i knew the trade was gonna go down. They're definitely a better team now with Payton and Desmond Mason. I got my connections, I know alllll the new news.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*NOW!*

Now you may ask what is wrong with the Bucks, I will tell you, they are strong at the guard position but with Anthony Mason and there everchanging Center position they will never be a good team. The trade was very stupid, making them stronger at the guard spot which wasn't exactly what they needed to become a better team, Seattle made themselves much better than Milwaukee did.


----------

